# Looking to speak to women who have made friends through IVF



## lhope (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I am a journalist looking to interview women who have made friends as they go through IVF or fertility treatment? This is for a really positive newspaper piece about how they have supported each other in a way that their 'other' friends or family could not have done. Perhaps they met on an internet forum, or social media, and now regularly get together and have become close friends. Ideally I would like to speak to four women who are now all friends together and we would like to photographer them together for a lovely feature. It would be great if they are at different stages of treatment. All quotes can be approved but you would need to be named and identified. Please ask if you would like to know more. You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks for reading,

Lynsey Hope


----------

